# at what age "should" puppies be toilet trained



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

I know all puppies are different but at what kind of age should they be able to alert you they need to go out?

Our 11 week old is doing well - he pees on command and he poos mostly after food so we watch for signs and take him out and he does it. He has started "some of the time" to paw at the door if he needs to go toilet but this morning I wasn't around to watch for the signs (my fault) and he went poo in the living room - he didn't whine before he did it but he could have pawed at the door and I didn't see


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Mine never tell me they need to go out, and the oldest is 3, youngest 7 months. If I don't let them out, they simply hang on until I do. 

I would expect a puppy to be fully toilet trained by about 10 months at the absolute latest, but usually a lot later. For me toilet training doesn't include asking to be let out though, just never toileting in the house because they can hang on and know not to, not simply because they are let out frequently and never allowed to have an accident.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

No, we're not training him to let us know - our last pup just seemed to pick it up that he needed to go to the door when he wanted out and our little one now seems to be doing the same.

He's doing really well apart from the couple of times I wasn't watching him and he had accidents (poo - pee he's absolutely fine with)! He sleeps from 9 p - 6 am without crying to get out so he must be developing a good strong bladder!


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

finoni9 said:


> He sleeps from 9 p - 6 am without crying to get out so he must be developing a good strong bladder!


Wow! He can go for longer than I can


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

harley will whine once but if your not there he will go by the door, night time he's really good goes out at 10 and usually sleeps till 6.30


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

dogpositivetraining said:


> Wow! He can go for longer than I can


Me too - dh and I get up during the night and Rocky doesn't even move! Good boy!


----------

